# What time does your party start?



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I start my Scavenger hunt at 6:15 and the Party at 8. Most people are there by 8:30 and I usually do the Costume and scavenger hunt prizes around 10-10:30.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I say 4 and have people work their way in and out all night. Starting around 6 with waves coming and going through out the night. No one ever arrives at the posted start time. Who wants to be the first to arrive anyway?


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm having people come around 7 and it will last until 12 or 1. I'm still in High School so there shouldn't be much of this coming and going stuff.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I start mine at 8 because it is dark enough at that time to make everything look scary.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

I say you leave it at 7:30, but expect them at 8:00.

If you change it to 8:00, they'll probably show up at 8:30. Can't be the first ones there, you know.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I start early - 5pm, murder mystery starts at 6pm sharp and then people still have their wits about them to solve the murder before they hit the Witches Cauldron of power-packed punch! Learn from my experiences on that one - if you're having activities that require thinking plus booze, activities first, booze second, or early enough so that people won't get so ripped and can't finish the activity.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have mine party start at 4pm this year and They either come or show up a bit late and the party keeps going until.... God knows what time it ended....


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We always start ours at 6, but this year we're moving it to 5. It usually goes till about 11 when the final person leaves. I always have 1 or 2 "close" friends that stick around and we pop on a horror movie and chill for a couple hours.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am going to keep it at the same time. I figure people will show up whenever they want to , no since in "planning" when they will arrive.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I usually started my past parties at 7:00pm for the normal/regular guest but 5:00pm for my drunks! Give them an extra 2 hours to sober up after they've hit the floor...


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

We start at 8pm, usually goes til 1-2 am or so.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

If you change it to 8, then they'll come at 8:30 lol
People come late. That's a fact. 
Our party starts at 8 but I know that people will drift in from 8 till 9. So, I plan accordingly.

MsM


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I have 8 until ? on my invites. I usually have some come early and they get nominated to help set food out and finishing touches and such the remainder are always late about 9ish.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

I usually start mine at 8 that way people with kids can get the TOTing out of the way. Plus it doesn't really get dark til around 7:30 or so anyway. And of course NOBODY ever shows up on time which bugged me at first but the way I see it is they are just missing out on more time to party!


----------



## Peniwize the Clown (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with the others... whatever you do - plan on 'em being there about 30 min late. You will have a few early risers, but the majority will be hesitant to be the first ones there, or they will have costume issues, etc. We start ours at 7. We invite our helpers over at about 6-6:30 (they usually get there at 7) and everyone else is invited to come at 7 (they get there around 7:30 - 8:00.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I start my party at 8PM, fully knowing nobody will be there until 9PM. Which holds true, so I have a built in hour to continue prepping with a few of the people who show up on time - they're usually the same ones who've helped me plan and prepare, so it works out great.


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

My invite always says 7pm. My mom and a couple other responsible people (the same ones every year) show up on time. Most people come between 8 & 10. I kinda like the attendance slowly growing like that until the party really peaks. 
I always try really hard to have it all setup and my costume on by 7 so I can sit still for a second before things get crazy. I'm usually running around setting up like a madwoman all day, so having a little time to regroup is great! Past parties set up was a nightmare and I ended up still trying to get my costume on as people start to arrive. I'll never do that again!


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Leaving it the same may be your best bet. I'm thinking of starting earlier this year, just because everyone usually wants to leave so early. What good is a party that doesn't last long enough?! I need party viagra.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

GhostMagnet said:


> Leaving it the same may be your best bet. I'm thinking of starting earlier this year, just because everyone usually wants to leave so early. What good is a party that doesn't last long enough?! I need party viagra.


Im with ya. We always started the party at 6 and it was usually over at 10. Like clock work. lol I think one thing that needs to be kept in mind is what type of party youre having and what "type" of people will be invited. I think singles and younger people are more apt to party through the night than say a married couple with their kids or an older couple.


----------

